# Pics of Dirk with shaved head



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Theser were taken yesterday


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He is ready to take over the world.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He was mad, so he shaved his head lol

And yes he will take over the world


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't like that, hair-cut, but it's all about superstition.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't like that, hair-cut, but it's all about superstition.


He looks harder with a crew cut, very uncool. :naughty:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> He looks harder with a crew cut, very uncool. :naughty:


I agree, he does look harder with it cut.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I guess the hair got in the way of his jumpshot? :angel:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

No, it would've only got in his way if he would have driven more :clown:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Maybe if he had cut it earlier, the refs wouldnt have called foul when he smacked Wade with his hair.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> Maybe if he had cut it earlier, the refs wouldnt have called foul when he smacked Wade with his hair.


hahaha, no.........


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> hahaha, no.........


wow you again...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why the hell do you care about his looks so much? Do you have a man-crush on him?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Why the hell do you care about his looks so much? Do you have a man-crush on him?


You can't tell me you don't think he looks badass.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

He's like Sampson. The longer his hair is, the better he plays. The shorter his hair is, the worse he plays. I believe he had his haircut at the end of the 05 season into the 05 playoffs.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Gambino said:


> He's like Sampson. The longer his hair is, the better he plays. The shorter his hair is, the worse he plays. I believe he had his haircut at the end of the 05 season into the 05 playoffs.


Yup thats exactly how it is.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Are Nowitzki and Powell exchanging phone numbers?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Are Nowitzki and Powell exchanging phone numbers?


LMAO. I didnt notice that. They probably are.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Are Nowitzki and Powell exchanging phone numbers?


I guess the rumors are true, Dirk and his girlfriend are having issues.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Dirk, Why would you shave your head? You looked better with the long hair!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

There's so many funny things I could pick out of those pictures....those are probably the only pairs of shoes Griffin's had all year, Griffin looks like he's saying _farewell_ farewell to Dirk, and if Dirk didn't talk to Josh in season...what's he gonna say to him in the offseason? Is NBA life really like on the ESPN games, where you call up teammates to play pickup ball with you? I'm confused.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think he is exchanging numbers, and no it's not about just the regular season


----------



## skano (Jul 6, 2006)

there was a lil avatar with dirk having braids .. anyone got it ?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

skano said:


> there was a lil avatar with dirk having braids .. anyone got it ?


 ?

I dont think anyone has that, never even thought about somthing like that

BTW thanks for the major bumpage


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Maybe if he had cut it earlier, the refs wouldnt have called foul when he smacked Wade with his hair.



If I can figure out how to, I will rep that


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Funkyzeit mit Matt said:


> If I can figure out how to, I will rep that


 Huh?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I've always like Dirk with short hair.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

ralaw said:


> I've always like Dirk with short hair.


 He seems to play better with long hair, last year right before the playoffs he cut it all off... He played piss poor.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

M F F L said:


> He seems to play better with long hair, last year right before the playoffs he cut it all off... He played piss poor.


Yup this is true. Last season during the playoffs, I found myself telling the hair to hurry up and grow back.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha, just read the title of this thread and I saw "Pics of dick with shaved head."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Haha, just read the title of this thread and I saw "Pics of dick with shaved head."


And that's why you clicked on it to read more about it?????

................


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No gay jokes, please. My last client was gay and I had to make him his site.. It was very disturbing but worth the 50 he gave me, I mean 50 dollars....


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lmfao


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

M F F L said:


> No gay jokes, please. My last client was gay and I had to make him his site.. It was very disturbing but worth the 50 he gave me, I mean 50 dollars....


LOL...

P.S. I was not making any gay jokes. For all I know, "StackAttack" could be a female poster who googles for "Pics of dick with shaved head." :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

:groucho:


----------

